# Hardwood floor finish



## Home Pro (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey guys..... Having about 1600 sq. ft. of 4" red oak installed and was wondering what would be the most durable (brand name) finish to put on? The customer has a couple of large dogs (labs) and wants a durable, long lasting finish.

TIA


----------



## bill r (Feb 19, 2007)

The labs won't hurt the floor, after its cured a few days. Use 3 coats polyurethane, what else.


----------



## Home Pro (Feb 27, 2006)

Anybody...?????


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Bona Kemi water finishes. I like the Mega but the Traffic is harder and more expensive.


----------



## Marco (Mar 9, 2005)

3 labs will most certainly affect a finish, any finish. Large excitable dogs. There are several options, just get the best in any class, oil, water or acid cure. Street Shoe or Traffic in water, there is new one in oil now, Poplaz that is getting good reviews for an oil. Glitsa is ok for acid but very nasty to apply. But anything is going to get scratched, even the wood will get dented from nails sliding across the floor. its a pounds per square inch thing.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> Bona Kemi water finishes. I like the Mega but the Traffic is harder and more expensive.





Marco said:


> 3 labs will most certainly affect a finish, any finish. Large excitable dogs. There are several options, just get the best in any class, oil, water or acid cure. Street Shoe or Traffic in water, there is new one in oil now, Poplaz that is getting good reviews for an oil. Glitsa is ok for acid but very nasty to apply. But anything is going to get scratched, even the wood will get dented from nails sliding across the floor. its a pounds per square inch thing.



I second both of these great opinions :laughing:


----------



## fast pasquale (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd recommend a two part water based finish. You'r going to have to spend at least 60 bucks a gallon.. And with those dogs.. the customer is going to have to be put on a screen and recoat schedule. At least every couple of years if they want the finish to last.


----------

